# I stumbled upon this Auto World info:



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Tower Hobbies has listed Auto Worlds new releases (no photos yet);

Auto World X-Traction Release #7 -Late June
Auto World 4 Gear Release #2 - Late June
Auto World Semis Racing Rigs Release #2 - Order Pending
Auto World Thunderjets Release #6 - November 2009

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...F=AFXW9941&L=AFXW8995&S1=SLOT&S2=CARS&S3=&S4=

I know that Auto World has not met many of their projected release dates, but it does appear that there is some new stuff in the pipeline. It also looks like Auto World is not done with their line of T-Jets as was speculated by a few. 

Now back to racing, collecting and commiserating.

Bob


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

plus 3 to 6 months


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Their not done, AND, White Thunders will be back in cases/masters.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Economy cant suck TOO bad...I just bought a pair of the 4-gears from T-JetRacer and Im already planning on bagging some of these...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Looks like the Super III is dead.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Looks like the Super III is dead.


Wouldnt count it out just yet. I dont think AW can afford the tooling and development costs for a brand spanking new chassis design and have just one release. Lets hope that theyre busy fixing the issues and making it more reliable. Standard non adjustable brush barrels, a little more secure mount for the guide pin and smoother gears would go far here.

And lets not forget about those multiple mounts for the front axle.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Maybe they would put the pot handles where they belong?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well they shouldve done that to begin with, otherwise the 1st release wouldnt match up with anything. Ive got a little theory on that, once my 4-gears come in we'll find out...


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

pickeringtondad said:


> Tower Hobbies has listed Auto Worlds new releases (no photos yet);
> 
> Auto World X-Traction Release #7 -Late June
> Auto World 4 Gear Release #2 - Late June
> ...


You all should stop listening to those that don't know or would rather tell you something that gets you going....my email address has not changed and I am always willing to shared what little info is given out by AW. 
I posted the updated projects for 2009 on my home page back on 12/19/2008, right after I placed my order for them....There is also a Racing Rigs sets coming out later in the Fall....don't say anything about it to anyone! LOL!

Sure have missed all the fun but not the bulls**t....have a great day!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And my theory just got blown outta the water. The SIII and 4-gear body tabs dont line up with each other, or the standard XT. 3 chassis, same body tab design, 3 different locations.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

strange


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

My thoughts exaclty, M. I was thinking the 4-gear chassis mated to one of the SIII boss mustangs would make a nice custom. Kinda like those Muscle Machines die casts that looked like they came outta CarToons magazine. Still, add a screwpost and a little slicing and dicing of the chassis mounts, it might work....


----------

